# Guys I need prayer.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My hand is still swelling every morning my diet is low sugars starch and still not healed going back to reumitology clinic of Houston Monday morning.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I will pray for you. Having faith in God will help you through troubled times. God will not lead you through a path that he knows that you could not endure. 
Bud


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Prayers from my wife and I, thanx for your friendship, Doyle


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll say a prayer for you too.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Praying for you Bubba.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Heavenly Father turn a merciful ear to our prayers for Doyle. He is one of your children and our Brothers in Christ asking for prayers for his ill hand. We pray that you touch him with your healing hand and touch his Doctor(s) and care givers that will be administering to him with correct treatment as well as compassion. Fill Doyle and his family with courage and hope during this illness. Your will will be done. Amen.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I pray that God will touch you with the Holy Spirit so you will be healed in Jesus' Name! So thankful for God giving 2nd and 3rd and 4th and etc chances!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Ruben, prayers sent from me.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Praying for you R!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers for you Bubba


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayers sent for gods healing power on your hand !


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers going up for complete restoration of your hand.


----------



## r.lynn (Apr 23, 2011)

Prayers sent! How did the appointment go?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

r.lynn said:


> Prayers sent! How did the appointment go?


The company Dr released me to full duty thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Glory to the father ! Glad you are doing better When you going fishing !


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

artys only said:


> Glory to the father ! Glad you are doing better When you going fishing !


In the am thank you.


----------

